# Bushcraft Adjacent



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

Ha. Glamping would have been closer to the truth for most of my camps. But I lost 3 semi permanent camps in the hurricane, so i've been roughing it since. 

Can't get to two of the old spots, and the other is in danger of flooding. So i've been camping on my cousin's land for now. My shelter is in it's fourth spot since i've been coming back here. i might make some changes, but I think I like this spot. I've been bringing gear so i don;t have to hike as much in when i camp. But this being my cousin's land, I don;t want to get too comfortable. As soon as i can move back to my old spots, I will.

About 2--3 weeks ago.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

I can drive to within a couple hundred yards of the camp, so I brought some stuff over in the "Bota this past week. The chair was hurricane debris, so I don't feel bad about it being in the woods. Also brought in dish washing water. i can catch rain water, but it's a bitch to keep it clean. Milk and tea jugs are so much easier. {I have a 2 1/2 gallon water keg we bought after the storm that i use for cooking, coffee and drinking water. I've refilled it a couple of times]


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

I needed a little more head room, so cut some tops out of live downed oaks to make posts.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

I used those tarps to make some half-assed walls. Will change when I have more/better suited tarps.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

This shows pretty much everything at the camp. I store the radio, sleeping bag, pillows, sheet and a blanket in the tub. Also have a small amount of food, coffee, cocoa, etc in there.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

Your standard run of the mill hurricane debris fire reflector. I dropped off two more short sections of roofing nearby. I plan to replace the tall one, and use it as a wood pile cover, so I can get the wood out of the shelter. {snakes like wood piles}


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

I spend a lot of my time at camp doing this. {I need to find my old pot with the wire handles}


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> I needed a little more head room, so cut some tops out of live downed oaks to make posts.
> 
> View attachment 4288360


I need to pick up some leather belts at the thrift stores to make tree huggers.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

When I get my shit back together, and do some real hiking, I'll post updates here as well. But for now it's walk to the camp. Listen to jazz and get smoked up. Slack pack for 3-4 miles. Get smoked up, make coffee and go to bed.


----------



## too larry (Feb 28, 2019)

I lucked into a box o joe coffee bladder this week. I didn't get pictures, but it looks to be at least 2 liters. Here is what it looks like in the box. They are 16 bucks full of coffee. 15 for the 2nd one. lol. It was gave to me. I drank a few cups of the coffee, but really, I like my folger's decaf better.


----------



## too larry (Feb 28, 2019)

I got out before dark yesterday. Got to see a little color in the sky. Went hiking early. Back at camp eating supper by 1930. Sat by the fire well past hiker midnight. It was cool enough to make a fire nice, but not so cold as you really had to worry about it. Clear enough it that when the fire had died down you could see the stars.


----------



## too larry (Feb 28, 2019)

I have a few rest spots along the route of my rambles. I've had to switch things out since so many sheds were flattened in the storm. The options for getting out of the rain is greatly reduced. But the number of logs suitable for sitting has grown exponentially.


----------



## too larry (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm using the balloon lights a lot more. It was tricky getting this without the flash going off {without going off auto}, but it will give an indication of the amount of light they provide. Handy for when your headlamp is too much light. If you went slow and held it down at your waist, you could hike with one at night.


----------



## too larry (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

I got off early yesterday, and went to the camp after i ate supper. Actually put in a few miles before I went to camp, so no slacking. Lots of mudholes to deal with. Especially in the logged areas. I had been using the skidder tracks for the trail, but that didn't work last night. They were full of water. This is where the trail used to wind through tall pines. It still winds.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

I've got some new kit. A tent and pillows. Haven't used the tent yet, but tried one of the pillows last night. Just right for a knee pillow. Might not work out as well for my head.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

I did a weed free walk. Something i've been aiming for, but this was the first one in a long time. Meaning i didn't take any weed with me. I smoked a one hitter of #5 Random Bud X TPD in the garden before I left. Smoked 2-3 one hitters of Sour Moon Wreck at my 1st stash stop, then a bowl of Sleepy {powernap x sinmint cookies} when I was making coffee at camp.

I tried to get to a smashed shed that used to be a stash stop on my trail. There is a stash there, but the tray was what I was really wanting. Could not get to it. Downed trees were too thick. Will take a chainsaw to reach the shed. Not sure if i can get to the tray or not. It was right at the edge, so maybe.

With camp coffee, the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

There were 3 crews working on the Florida Trail in my neck of the woods this weekend. I saw their trucks at a trailhead, and stopped in to say thanks. They don't have any heavy equipment, so not sure if trees this size will get cut and moved or not. But as long as i can make it down the trail, it will be better than it was.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

I got down to the river camp. Needs some tarp work. Winds have been a bitch lately.

Speaking of which, last night at the stealth camp I had a leaner that had dropped down on the corner of shelter. I cut the end so it would go past an oak and clear the shelter. Another, bigger leaner seemed like it was lower. If it came down it would catch the shelter a glancing blow, but it's pretty big. I may move to a different spot, or maybe move everything, cut the tree then put it back up.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 7, 2019)

I love bushcraft , 
This is a swiveling water heater, made it to spin 360 around . 
I also made lots of tables out of flat rocks 
This is my old kitchen, it went though a remodel last year, can’t find any pics .


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I love bushcraft ,
> This is a swiveling water heater, made it to spin 360 around . View attachment 4296143
> I also made lots of tables out of flat rocks
> This is my old kitchen, it went though a remodel last year, can’t find any pics . View attachment 4296147


That is cool. I want to build a double pot holder out of rebar. I saw one where the lower one was bent to hold a cast iron frying pan and the upper one was a pot hook.


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

There is a live 3 tree blow down at my camp that I'm going to use as a table. The main trunks all about level. Trim the side limbs and it will do great.

I've been working on cutting and burning the dead tree on top of them. I'm thinking of cheating and bringing the chainsaw over and getting it done.


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

I've been closely monitoring several trees around the camp, but this was not one of them.


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

If I had been sleeping when it came down, I'm sure it would have been scary. There is a small rip and one grommet pulled out. Several lines broke, thanks to me using the cheap cordage.


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

I had to cut several limbs before I could get to the shelter to set it right. Bushcraft speak, "I processed firewood."


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

I did get it looking a little better than this, but didn't take a picture later. Will pick up a bigger tarp when I get to Big Lots next. I scouted new locations the best I could at night. Seems like if I can pull down one big broken pine top, there is a safe spot a few yards to the southeast. I'm not going to lie. It's hard to rest easy when so many trees are leaning my way.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 11, 2019)

When I spent more time camping back in the olden days, we always had a 5 gal bucket with a spool of binder twine. Made our chairs, structures and such with it but this was the old sisal stuff and shit only lasted a season


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> When I spent more time camping back in the olden days, we always had a 5 gal bucket with a spool of binder twine. Made our chairs, structures and such with it but this was the old sisal stuff and shit only lasted a season


I ran cows until 17 years ago, so hay twine was used for everything, restringing lawn chair included. In later years it was nylon so the sun did break it down.

But the broke cord was a God Send. For the most part it spared the tarp There was 8-10 inches of cotton cord on the corners that I had used when I was using tent pegs. I just looped the para cord on the end of that. The grommet that did rip out was on the ridgeline that was tied in place with paracord.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

I've processed firewood {as the YT bushcrafters say} at the camp a couple different times this week. Actual hurt my wrist when I camped on Friday from so much sawing. Although when I showed the motion to my wife, she thinks I just jacked off too much. I'll just say my woodpile is way bigger than it was, and the roll of tissue only has a small amount missing.

Got some good miles in even on the nights I didn't camp. Hope to get a few more while it's nice and cool.


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

Real foggy this morning at the camp. I woke up at 0400 and it was dripping off everything. You can see the outline of my Tyvek ground sheet. {sorry for the spots on the lens}


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

I did get to the camp last week with the chainsaw. I got the dead tree off the blowdowns and cut up most of the green tree that broke. Found another half sheet of roofing nearby, so I packed it in and made a better firewood rack.

The two live blow downs are not level like I though they were. And the tops of them are crossed, each one on the wrong side of an oak tree. My choices if I want to use them is to cut the tops off the trees so I can uncross them. Or cut the oak and uncross them that way. But before I do any of that, I'm going to look a little further to the east and see if I can find a better spot. I don't want to go too far. I've got too much invested in this pile of firewood.


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

I took half a day on Wednesday for a woods day. Spent a good part of it looking for a better location for my camp. The safest spots were where most of the trees were down or broken. Not as much cover overhead, but maybe I can sleep easier on windy nights.


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

Also found a really good spot near the pond for a camp. Will get to work on it soon. I will start with para cord and tarps, but want to put up a hard camp eventually.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> Also found a really good spot near the pond for a camp. Will get to work on it soon. I will start with para cord and tarps, but want to put up a hard camp eventually.


Hard to beat laying in a bunk , snug dry and warm listening to rain on the roof of your camp.


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Hard to beat laying in a bunk , snug dry and warm listening to rain on the roof of your camp.


Both of my old camps were big tents covered with tarps above and to the sides. Once in a while I would run into rain issues, but very rarely. I just had to keep raising the tarp until it didn't sag down low enough to touch the top of the tents. I had a mattress at both camps, with all the bedding and pillows to go with it. I didn't really appreciate how good I had it until it was all gone.

I've got all the old roofing off the house that is roof worthy, and what came off the pole barn is fit for siding, so I'm set. Just need to decide where to put it. My old camp was pretty close to the road. With all the trees down, it would show if I rebuilt there. But I have quite a bit of camp infrastructure, so it's not cut and dried. The pond is really high right now, so I guess I can judge from my old camp if it was high enough up the hill. I went back and forth, trying to decide between being close to the water vs having water seep into my shelter.


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

I like to see the moon and stars when camping. I have an old house trailer at the river that I used for a camp for a while. I went back to a tent and just use it for storage now. I like for the walls to move when the wind blows. {I just don't want a tree to blow down on me with nothing by para cord and a tarp for protection}


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> I like to see the moon and stars when camping. I have an old house trailer at the river that I used for a camp for a while. I went back to a tent and just use it for storage now. I like for the walls to move when the wind blows. {I just don't want a tree to blow down on me with nothing by para cord and a tarp for protection}


We use a brush lean-to for "warm" weather stuff like trout fishing. But the old camp is nice when deer hunting in -12 and heavy snow. I tried a tent in november once -- gawddamn near froze to death . Long trek back-packers have my full respect


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> We use a brush lean-to for "warm" weather stuff like trout fishing. But the old camp is nice when deer hunting in -12 and heavy snow. I tried a tent in november once -- gawddamn near froze to death . Long trek back-packers have my full respect


We used to get a good snow every 10 years or so. Haven't had one in 30 years now. But we did have a week in the 20's last winter, with 2 nights down to 16. Florida cold is rough if you are not used to it. It's so damn wet, you are colder than the same temp in dryer areas. Having to get hay for the cows was always a bitch in cold weather.

Winter hiking I will just use a tarp for shelter. Summertime has too many snakes, so I have a couple of the mesh tents if I'm not wanting to carry a real tent.


----------



## too larry (Apr 1, 2019)

I turned my damn ankle at work yesterday, so I elected for no miles last night. Other than to and from. There was rain two or three times before I went to bed, so not a bad call. I re-hung some of the tarp walls on the shelter, widened the fire-pit to reflect the size of my firewood, and made this bench. lol I have the next section of the log too, but it's too big for me to move by myself.


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)

I picked up two of the heavy duty, 20 x 12 tarps this week. 30 bucks each. Not sure if I'm going to pitch one near my present camp. I can get into the river land, but high water is still an issue. I have almost got a path cut into the pond land, and it has fewer neighbors, so it would be my first choice. I do need a safe place to park my truck. I've been walking to and from camp for the last 5 months, but will need access and parking to get back into my old groove.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 6, 2019)

This thread was a good find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> This thread was a good find, thanks for sharing.


Hey buddy. Glad you stumbled across it. With me trying to deal with the hurricane damage I'm not growing for now, so it gives me something to do on here.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

Yesterday afternoon I walked in to the pond from the road with my saw. I kind of sort of, {but not really} decided on a camp location and cut a lot of downed trees. There is a big Magnolia tree to one side, and a huge blowdown oak on the back and other side. This is the most likely spot for my tarp and paracord camp, but might also be where I put the hard sided camp when I get around to it. With the pond high, it's close to the water, but there is more of a slope than at my old campsite. {which is also close to the water now} I was able to walk around the pond without wading. I did get my feet wet in a place or two. But I'm going to move the camp shit from my old camp to the new site on the canoe. At least the heavy shit.

On the way out, I cut a few downed trees to make a path for walking. I walked it several times before starting to cut, so I could find any clear passages through the downed trees. I've decided to not try to clear anymore road anytime soon. The pond land will be foot traffic only for the time being. The path is easy to find in the daylight, but I do most of my walking at night. Will have to see what happens. {No pictures as I forgot my camera. And my water}

I will also have to put up a gate on the land across the road so I'll have a safe place to park my truck. It's been nice walking to and from camp these last six months, but I need to get my old truck camping groove back.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

Speaking of truck camping. . . . . .

I went down to the river land with the truck, three backpacks and a chainsaw. I had planned on camping at the turnaround at the end of the road coming in. I moved and piled most of the limbs I had cut the last time I was down there. I got to looking at this space between two blowdowns as a possible campsite.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

When I got in there cleaning up, I saw a clearer spot, on slightly higher ground. When I went to it, I saw a better spot on even higher ground. From there to my old camp is only about 50 yards, so I must have been looking for high ground when I chose it. {the actual high point of the land is out in the young longleaf pines, too close to the road to think about putting a camp}

It has pretty good cover above, plus two trees the right distance apart. There is another good spot with two sweet gum trees, even closer to the old camp. It would be more chainsawing as it has the dead tops from a nearby broken tree.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

With just 4-5 persimmon bushes, a blowdown and a broken top cut, this opening through the trees turned into a pretty good road. I had cut a road to this spot {near my old camp} after the storm, and now can drive all the way across this little wood to the planted pines on the other side. Both of the prospective camp spot are on the road. Not ideal, but you got go with what you got.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

But anyway. The saw ran out of gas, and so did I. I did pack all the assorted camping gear from the three packs in the bigger pack and make a round on the fire-trail trail. The deer have been keeping my old trail open for me. And they always choose the best way around the blowdowns. {I didn't have my camera with me, but I did get to watch the sunset, and a little later, the moonset}

I didn't bring a sleeping bag. Instead used a free hurricane relief blanket for the first time. It was plenty warm, after I put on a sweater. I wasn't packing much, and could have got in the pack if I'd tried. But I was only going in a circle anyway.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

I used the Chill Gorilla tarp and Breeze mesh tent. {sub 3 pounds} I still struggle to get everything tight. The tent is great, but will sag on you if the tarp is not tight enough. And we have so much dew, the tarp will sag during the night. I have shock cord, and need to put some on my tieouts. {I was too high to attempt using the trekking poles. I do need to practice setting it up that way}


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

It would be a tight fit, but I could put my camp here. {12' tarp compared to the 10' in the picture} The tree on the right is the one that I used to stretch the tarp for my old camp, so not much of a move. I'm ready to start a new camp, so will have to decide soon between the three spots.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 10, 2019)

After countless rebuilds, new pumps, jets, o-rings, the old whisper lite shaker jet international was retired for this.
 
That's a new water filter and bush shower attachement.
@too larry with that new coffee filter you were talking about use a coarse mesh collinder to screen the fines out of a coarse ground coffee. If it is like the one I have pour the hot water into the cup then steep the coffee, holding warm if possible. Camp coffee can be made to some pretty exacting standards.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 10, 2019)

I'll be keeping the whisper lite for after the apocalypse.


----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> After countless rebuilds, new pumps, jets, o-rings, the old whisper lite shaker jet international was retired for this.
> View attachment 4315470
> That's a new water filter and bush shower attachement.
> @too larry with that new coffee filter you were talking about use a coarse mesh collinder to screen the fines out of a coarse ground coffee. If it is like the one I have pour the hot water into the cup then steep the coffee, holding warm if possible. Camp coffee can be made to some pretty exacting standards.


Nice stove. I'm on my tenth {or more} alcohol stove. Right now I'm using a cut down Vienna sausage can. Right at 7 grams.

When Fresh Ground thru hiked the AT, he carried a small grinder and a French press. It can be done. I think the filter I picked up is in the car. If I remember, I'll bring it in and snap a picture of it.

I think it was Nightcrawler's CDT gear video where he showed his shower setup. He has a bladder with a hose, and he just drilled holes in a smart water bottle cap. It screws right on. You can freshen up and use very little water.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 11, 2019)

too larry said:


> Nice stove. I'm on my tenth {or more} alcohol stove. Right now I'm using a cut down Vienna sausage can. Right at 7 grams.
> 
> When Fresh Ground thru hiked the AT, he carried a small grinder and a French press. It can be done. I think the filter I picked up is in the car. If I remember, I'll bring it in and snap a picture of it.
> 
> I think it was Nightcrawler's CDT gear video where he showed his shower setup. He has a bladder with a hose, and he just drilled holes in a smart water bottle cap. It screws right on. You can freshen up and use very little water.


Any stove without a valve is not practical for use in CO, or much of the mtn west due to fire restrictions 6 months out of the year.


----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Any stove without a valve is not practical for use in CO, or much of the mtn west due to fire restrictions 6 months out of the year.


I hear alcohol is not great when it's really cold, but haven't tested that out.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> I hear alcohol is not great when it's really cold, but haven't tested that out.


Warms me up.....Cheers!


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Warms me up.....Cheers!


Me too. I have found that the same ounce that will boil two cups of water, when used to start a campfire will keep me warm for hours.


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

Here is the little filter that I found at the thrift store {for 20 cents}. It looks like it would work fine in a regular sized cup. Not sure how to secure it for a bigger cup.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 13, 2019)

too larry said:


> Here is the little filter that I found at the thrift store {for 20 cents}. It looks like it would work fine in a regular sized cup. Not sure how to secure it for a bigger cup.
> 
> View attachment 4317114 View attachment 4317116


Mine is basically a plastic basket wrapped in a brass screen.

Try bending the handle like the spoon for pouring a black and tan.


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Mine is basically a plastic basket wrapped in a brass screen.
> 
> Try bending the handle like the spoon for pouring a black and tan.
> View attachment 4317126


I doubt I'll carry it hiking anyway. I always try to buy something in the thrift stores, so I get lots of gear I never actually use. I have a tea ball strainer somewhere in my camp cookware. It's good for up to two cups.


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

I lost my woods glasses last night near the camp. Had them on top of my head, tucked into the strap of my headlamp and didn't notice when they got knocked off. Had to roll out early for work, so no chance to look for them yet. I need to make an eye appointment anyway. All my glasses are scratched up.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

Wednesday afternoon I went down to the pond. Trail coming in was pretty easy to follow. Got off trail on the way back out. Much of it looked like this.

 

I want the trail to be easy to find, even in the dark. But don't want it showing where it comes out on the road. Maybe flag it once a few yards into the woods. But the trail may move if I find a better way.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

I got the wrecked shooting house and all the cut wood moved at the new camp location. Two small trees to cut and I will be ready to hang tarps. The ridgeline will go from the tree behind the camera to the one in the foreground.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

I need to get this broken mess down before doing much else. That is the tree behind the camera in the other shot.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

The view from the campsite. Needs a little cleaning up, but will be epic one of these days. {no shortage of firewood either}


----------



## BarnBuster (May 11, 2019)

too larry said:


> The view from the campsite. Needs a little cleaning up, but will be epic one of these days. {no shortage of firewood either}
> 
> View attachment 4331377


Is that your pond/lake in the background?


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Is that your pond/lake in the background?


Yep. Sister and I had divided it when we split up the land a few years ago, but recently we swapped her part for some of my land of about the same acreage. So now all of it is mine and the wife's.

My wife has said she is done moving, but if my house ever blows away or burns down, I'm rebuilding at the pond. I am so done with road living. We moved a little house to the back of the pond in 1979, and I lived there when I came home from the Navy in '83. If you ever saw headlights, they were coming to see you, or lost as hell. I miss that amount of privacy.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 11, 2019)

too larry said:


> Yep. Sister and I had divided it when we split up the land a few years ago, but recently we swapped her part for some of my land of about the same acreage. So now all of it is mine and the wife's.
> 
> My wife has said she is done moving, but if my house ever blows away or burns down, I'm rebuilding at the pond. I am so done with road living. We moved a little house to the back of the pond in 1979, and I lived there when I came home from the Navy in '83. If you ever saw headlights, they were coming to see you, or lost as hell. I miss that amount of privacy.


Nice, are you able to maintain a fish population in there? I would imagine with your weather it's a challenge.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Nice, are you able to maintain a fish population in there? I would imagine with your weather it's a challenge.


Maybe 12-15 years ago it was dry. That has happened 2-3 times in my 58 years. About 7-8 years ago my cousin stocked it with fish he had caught. Bream, catfish and bass for the most part. It got real low 3-5 years ago, but never completely dry. So there should be good sized fish in it.

Back in the 70's we killed one ten pound bass with the gig. Caught lots of 6-8 pounders. When I lived there in the 80's it had gone dry and my uncle had restocked it with small bream when it came back. Later we stocked it with catfish and bass fingerlings. The bream were old enough they ate a ton of the fingerlings. That next summer we caught 35-40 bream that were so big their head and tails touched the sides of a five gallon bucket. 

About every 20 years or so it will go dry, and not quite as often, it will get real high. The next land over has a wet weather pond, and I saw the two connected through the woods about 50 years ago. It would have to get 3 foot higher at least to do that.


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

too larry said:


> Wednesday afternoon I went down to the pond. Trail coming in was pretty easy to follow. Got off trail on the way back out. Much of it looked like this.
> 
> View attachment 4331369
> 
> I want the trail to be easy to find, even in the dark. But don't want it showing where it comes out on the road. Maybe flag it once a few yards into the woods. But the trail may move if I find a better way.


There is a little roadwalk involved in getting to the pond. I picked up 4 reflectors off the shoulder, and placed them at the first four turns on the trail. There is plenty more out there. Just need to pick them up.


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

I spent part of the last three days at the pond. I chainsawed as far as I could get around the edge of the pond, but had to skip around a section that was real woods, so bigger and thicker blowdowns. I did get around close enough that I could wade out and get the canoe. I left on my underwear, and thought that was going to be a mistake. But with manual support, I was able to get to it without going cod deep. Still had to wrestle it up on a downed tree to turn it over. That was a sight I'm glad no one saw. 

I put my shoes down on the seat, then gloves and pants. Had to make one stop to pick up the chainsaw, then on to the camp.


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

Got the new tarp stretched. Moved my cot, chair and stool from the old camp. Lots more crap over there to be moved. Or not. Still lots of crap at my old, old pond camp.


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2019)

I brought another load of stuff to the camp. Took the storage tub I had bought a month back, and the camp bedding from the river camp. Got a couple of old sleeping bags to use as padding. And a mattress tick that I tried to use as a sleeping bag liner without the sleeping bag. It's a right zip and I'm used to left zip. And it's a little too tight at the shoulders. I had to use a sheet for skeeter protection. 

 

Didn't spend much time at the camp. I got in some good night hiking miles. Didn't make it until the moon rose though. After the full moon, moon rise moves back in a hurry.

I did get in about 25 minutes of pond time. The seat hurt my back, so I need to remember a lawn chair or something. I got one good strike. He got away in the grass. {I would have turned him loose anyway}


----------



## SSGrower (May 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> I brought another load of stuff to the camp. Took the storage tub I had bought a month back, and the camp bedding from the river camp. Got a couple of old sleeping bags to use as padding. And a mattress tick that I tried to use as a sleeping bag liner without the sleeping bag. It's a right zip and I'm used to left zip. And it's a little too tight at the shoulders. I had to use a sheet for skeeter protection.
> 
> View attachment 4338430
> 
> ...


If you know anyone doing the CT or CDT in colorado, tell them to wait or come prepared. Avalanches and spring snow are abundant this year. Trails are blocked we are working to clear. It will be a later opening than usual.


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> If you know anyone doing the CT or CDT in colorado, tell them to wait or come prepared. Avalanches and spring snow are abundant this year. Trails are blocked we are working to clear. It will be a later opening than usual.


NIghtcrawler is doing the CDT this year. He was out early, but went back for Super Classy, his lady friend. He was going to run into snow problems at the rate he was going. Doing 200 miles over, and almost 3 weeks off trail, he should be good by the time he gets there. It's been a crazy year so far, so who knows what will happen.

I slipped him a little something something in his Christmas card, so I feel invested in this hike. Here is day 1.


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2019)

I had four days off, but I was only able to spend three of the nights at the camp. Had some wind damage to the new tarp. I forgot my own helpful hints from my old bushcraft thread to always use weaker twine to tie off the tarp to the ridgeline. It ripped out a grommet and ripped the tarp at the corner. I was able to jury rig it.


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2019)

I did a little prelim trail work on a new trail through Sister's land. This is an old fencerow {thus the big trees} that lines up with my trail to the pond camp. Will take a good deal more work before it is night hikeable.


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

I've been packing in a little of this and that each time I go to the camp. Added this seat pad to the cot. Still not great, but a little better.


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

I tried for a moonlight on the magnolias shot at the camp last night, but this was what I got.


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

A couple of new additions to the camp this week. Packed in a pillow from my stealth camp. Just about everything else in my pack had to be tied on to the outside, but I got it all there in one piece. Now I can use my small inflatable pillow for my knee pillow.

 

Looked under the tarp at my old pond camp. Rescued this bench. Daddy made it, so . . . . . . .


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

Got a good deal of road cleared. Not night hiking without a headlamp cleared, but you can walk from near the camp to almost out to the hardtop with only two sections with big trees to go around.

One of Sister's friends have a sawmill. I'll ask them if they need any oak logs before I rip into these. Hate to just cut them up for firewood, since I have a 20 year supply already.


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

More tarp damage from winds. Need to get some rubber tie down straps so there will be some give. Nothing got wet through. When I get the time, I'm going to take down the so called stealth camp, and make a true stealth camp nearby. I will use most of the side tarps for the walls at the pond camp. Still not 100% that this is the right spot. Will do some scouting before I put too much work into it.


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

I didn't get an after shot, but I got all of this cut up. Will have to stack and pile later.


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> I didn't get an after shot, but I got all of this cut up. Will have to stack and pile later.
> 
> View attachment 4360611


I did find a half assed after shot.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> I did find a half assed after shot.
> 
> View attachment 4360614


I have only read half of this thread but I really like it. I sometimes watch bushcraft uploads on youtube. I've been buying some things here and there so I can do some bushcraft/backpacking of my own sometime. Got a pretty decent hatchet, some full-tang knives, paracord, among a few other things. When I'm finished with school and have some cash saved up I think I'd like to visit somewhere cooler and do a little backpacking, maybe pull some fish outta the water and whatnot. But, again, cool thread.


----------



## too larry (Jul 8, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I have only read half of this thread but I really like it. I sometimes watch bushcraft uploads on youtube. I've been buying some things here and there so I can do some bushcraft/backpacking of my own sometime. Got a pretty decent hatchet, some full-tang knives, paracord, among a few other things. When I'm finished with school and have some cash saved up I think I'd like to visit somewhere cooler and do a little backpacking, maybe pull some fish outta the water and whatnot. But, again, cool thread.


Cool weather makes it better, that is for sure. I have a couple of machetes, but work with a saw most of the time. I'm bad to get real high in the woods, and have a close call with a machete. Time is the biggie for me. Not enough of it to work on the projects I want to do at my camp. Pre-hurricane I did a lot of work with cob. Mainly fire reflectors and rocket stoves. No time for anything right now.

If you haven't already, check out https://www.youtube.com/user/Reallybigmonkey1 He works in a machine shop, and makes a lot of his gear.


----------



## too larry (Jul 8, 2019)

Late yesterday afternoon I was walking to the pond camp when it started raining. I was pretty close to the stealth camp, so I ran down there to wait it out. It turned into the best {or worst} storm I had seen in a while. The side tarps were popping so I had to hold my foot on them. I couldn't reach the back tarp, and it got hung up on the chair, and my pack got wet. I only lasted about 15 minutes, and two downed trees before I headed out to open ground. This camp is in blow downs, and they have been falling of late. 

I was wearing my frogg toggs poncho, so got good and soaked from the knees down. It didn't last too much longer, but it was bad enough I felt I should go home and let my wife know I was alright.

On the plus side, I did catch 10 gallons of water in about 10 minutes.


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)

Sunrise at the pond camp this morning. Haven't done much work around the camp lately. Soon I'm going to spend some time and effort on the river camp.


----------



## too larry (Jul 25, 2019)

Tuesday I got down to the river camp. The plan was to do some chainsaw work, then camp down there. I forgot a ground sheet and my air mattress, plus it rained pretty good close to dark. So I went by the house and dropped all my tools, and camped at the pond camp instead.

I decided on a camp spot, and did a little work on it. Rain was too persistent {and I was too high} for ladder climbing with a chainsaw, so I have a little more cutting to do before stretching a tarp.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 26, 2019)

What does ur long suffering wife think of you camping out so often?


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> What does ur long suffering wife think of you camping out so often?


We've been married 28 years, and I've camped at least 2 nights a week for most of that time. As long as I get out of the house before dark she doesn't mind. There is an on going joke that when I get on her nerves she will ask isn't it time for me to go camping.


----------



## too larry (Jul 29, 2019)

I gave myself some trail magic yesterday. I like to keep drinking water at my rest stops on my hiking trails. I buy the 2 1/2 gallon kegs of water and refill them. I had to drop one of those off, so I took the opportunity to drop off a melon too. It was midnight before I got that way, but it was a nice little treat.


----------



## too larry (Jul 29, 2019)

The sleeping bags I have been using for cushioning on the cot were getting wet with blowing rain. Also had a fair amount of stink from sweat. So I took the egg crate pad from the stealth camp. Took away the worse sleeping bad and added the egg crate. It was pretty comfortable, but will move around on you during the night.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> I gave myself some trail magic yesterday. I like to keep drinking water at my rest stops on my hiking trails. I buy the 2 1/2 gallon kegs of water and refill them. I had to drop one of those off, so I took the opportunity to drop off a melon too. It was midnight before I got that way, but it was a nice little treat.
> 
> View attachment 4371560


Did I tell you we met Con Con?
Crossed paths with him on the trail.
Thanks for sending the video link.


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Did I tell you we met Con Con?
> Crossed paths with him on the trail.
> Thanks for sending the video link.


That is too cool. He really seems like a fun guy.


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2019)

Some days you walk miles for a good sunset. Other days you just have to turn in your chair and look out between the limbs of the garden oak.


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2019)

Remember me saying the top to the tree I had my shelter tied off to was broken and hanging down? It's no longer hanging down.


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2019)

Good thing I had my pruning saw with me. The top was too long to pull over the cord, and too tangled with other tops to push it back enough to clear the paracord. Even after I cut it, I still had to wrestle a 12 foot section off the cord and out of the camp.


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2019)

My tarp is pretty much screwed. I can look back, but it's only maybe six months old. Too much sun I guess. I'll replace it with a smaller one for sure. 30 bucks is a lot for 6 months of shelter. I might spend some time looking for a more shaded location before I put up another one. {one without hanging tree tops hopefully}


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> My tarp is pretty much screwed. I can look back, but it's only maybe six months old. Too much sun I guess. I'll replace it with a smaller one for sure. 30 bucks is a lot for 6 months of shelter. I might spend some time looking for a more shaded location before I put up another one. {one without hanging tree tops hopefully}
> 
> View attachment 4378839


I was bitching about my tarp yesterday, and the wife said, "stfu. We just spent 30 bucks on lunch. Buy another damn tarp."

Good advice. Last night I could see the full moon through the tarp, so maybe it is time for a new one.


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2019)

Camp, sweet Camp. I had to tighten up the east wing. Moved the cot and everything over a couple of three feet. Big storm yesterday and the cot was soaked. Some blow in but some leaking from along the ridgeline. Will be changing it out soon. {if it had been raining last night, I would have had to put up an 8x12 medium duty I have down there}


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2019)

My view from the cot. Not the greatest sleeping during big moons if you are light sensitive. In cold weather I have a black down throw that helps. {also lets me sleep past sunrise}


----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2019)

I had a couple of nights at the camp where I thought I was going to have to use my poncho for cover. But the rain was light both nights. Stayed pretty dry.

Saturday night I had a baby snake {or a big worm} crawl through. Tossed him out into the brush.


----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2019)

Sunrise this morning, walking out from the camp. It rained early, but didn't amount to much.


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2019)

The stealth camp has been decommissioned. I want to put one up on the same land, or the piece next to it. Just haven't found a spot that is safe from falling trees and offers stealth.

I did leave the rotten tarp up, just doubled it up. Also left a chair and a keg of water. I had planned on taking the water, but a thunderstorm blew in as I was making the last haul.


----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)

I worked on the pond road again yesterday. {other than skipping 2 really big down trees} I got this close to the camp.

 

To get a vehicle to the pond, I'm going to have to cut the downed tree above, then there is a little side road down to the pond. I have most of it cleared already.


----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)

I did cut a few of the big trees I have been skipping. I had hoped to get these cut into lumber, but I decided I will just cut them long enough to be support beams if I build down there. Or they can be put around a fire for benches. But the wife has expressed the desire to fish, so I need to step up my road clearing. There is still one big tree that I guess I'm going to go around. And the bit right at the camp, then there is only a couple of small trees out by the hardtop. Still have to pick it all up and move it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 7, 2019)

good article about water contamination/ filter reviews
https://www.wideners.com/blog/water-filter-tests-for-survival/


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> good article about water contamination/ filter reviews
> https://www.wideners.com/blog/water-filter-tests-for-survival/


That was a good read. Thanks for posting. 

Last winter I was camping down at the river. Used my tarp and breeze mesh tent. My Sawyer Squeeze was in my pack, in the truck. Forecast low was in the mid 30's, but I woke to frost. I had not used the filter in months, so I'm thinking it was dry enough it didn't damage it.


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2019)

I camped on Friday night. I bushwhacked to my old, old pond camp. Looked for my trail bong. Couldn't find it, so I looked in the tubs at my old camp and found this one. Not as good, but it works.


----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)

I packed out a 10X12 tarp with me last night, but I decided to cowboy camp under my old one one more night. I was thankful for the magnolia tree making a moon shadow.


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2019)

Alright, I guess I got all the goodie out of my tarp. Last night I took it down and put the 10X12 up. Had to move the cot and everything. {except the little table. That spot has the best radio reception} I moved the bench to the end, and it worked great for me to put my feet on. That enabled me to scoot down a little, Also the cot is level side to side, and the incline from foot to head is not too steep. Still not happy with the site for a long term camp. I need to get down there in the daylight so I can do some scouting.


----------



## too larry (Sep 19, 2019)

My wake-up call this morning.


----------



## too larry (Sep 19, 2019)

I thought there would be tons of cheap air mattresses to choose from, but I have found very few that match my cot size. This one is a little big, but I doubt I'll fall off. I have two of them on the way.

https://www.amazon.com/Outbound-Mattress-Portable-Air-Bed-Inflatable/dp/B07QMTN59C/ref=sr_1_12_sspa?crid=2VXOFJF0KJFMR&keywords=air+mattress+single&qid=1568936401&s=gateway&sprefix=air+mattress+sing,aps,192&sr=8-12-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFXRllMV1hIQ1JUOVAmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA5NTI5NjIxSFRRVUQ4U01aSkNLJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA5MDY5MTIyOTNXNVBVMDhSNk44JndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2019)

I got my air mattresses in this week. Will test one out tonight. The comments said a airpump is needed. Since it's at the camp, I'll be huffing and puffing. Will report back.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> I got my air mattresses in this week. Will test one out tonight. The comments said a airpump is needed. Since it's at the camp, I'll be huffing and puffing. Will report back.


Have you ever tried one of those self inflating pads? They are open cell foam and pretty comfortable. A little more expensive than just an air mattress and they do flatten out after some use. At the other end of the scale I have a Exped sleeping pad which was pretty pricey but really nice quality and comfortable AF. Their customer service is top notch too.


----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Have you ever tried one of those self inflating pads? They are open cell foam and pretty comfortable. A little more expensive than just an air mattress and they do flatten out after some use. At the other end of the scale I have a Exped sleeping pad which was pretty pricey but really nice quality and comfortable AF. Their customer service is top notch too.


Never tired the self inflating pads. I have an Outdoorsman Labs {maybe} sleep pad for hiking. It's only R1.7, so not real good for cold. But I don;t have that many cold nights. Before I do any mountain hiking I will have to buy a better pad. My new pad is 3 pounds 6 ounces, so not one you would want on the trail.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 30, 2019)

too larry said:


> Never tired the self inflating pads. I have an Outdoorsman Labs {maybe} sleep pad for hiking. It's only R1.7, so not real good for cold. But I don;t have that many cold nights. Before I do any mountain hiking I will have to buy a better pad. My new pad is 3 pounds 6 ounces, so not one you would want on the trail.


The pads work if you're a back sleeper but if you sleep on your side (and weigh > 200lbs maybe) they can be uncomfortable.


----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> The pads work if you're a back sleeper but if you sleep on your side (and weigh > 200lbs maybe) they can be uncomfortable.


I am a 205 pound side sleeper. I used closed cell foam pads the first couple of years I was hiking. But my hips were keeping me awake at night. My Outdoorsman Labs pad is pretty comfortable with the right amount of air.


----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2019)

You guys know how a pool float raises on the ends when you sit in the middle? You should have seen me trying to get in this thing last night. I blew on it until I was seeing starts. Then I took a break and blew a little longer. The sheets didn't want to stay on, and the pad didn't want to stay on the cot. Any moves would make it feel like a water bed.

But I got it figured out. As you can see by the light, I slept in this morning. {I did wake up at daylight, but was able to get another hour's sleep}


----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)

I did a river trip this week. Lots of pictures, but camera not in my work pack. Will try again next time I work.


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

Sister saw on FB that BIL #1 and his friend had cleaned out this spring. In my drinking days I cooled many a beer in there.


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

Cypress trees did better than others in the storm.


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

When they did go down, you can see how the roots mostly just sit on the limestone.


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

I didn't take a before picture, but J&D's beach had a tree across it. My buddy and I got it all broke up and moved to the river. Will take lots of use to get the sand back through the mud. This is on my cousin's land, just down from the boat landing. The trail is blocked that way, and they decided not to open it up. There is a trail/road through the planted pines. Pre-hurricane this was one of my regular hiking trails. I could walk through the woods {real woods or planted pines} for a swim. There is a bathroom at the landing, so I could wash my feet before putting socks and shoes back on.


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

This sandbar wasn't here before. There is a creek coming into the river here. The Florida Trail campground is just up the hill from the creek. This section of trail is still closed.


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

Kind of sort of but not really bushcraft. I cut sections off the longer cedar logs down at the graveyard to lift up the small ends a little. Also straightened them up and moved them closer. Pulled some weeds and trimmed some bushes.



No picture, but I also made 3 benches of differing lengths {in the cluster of oaks just past the others} using a down pine log. Had to cut one section as a trail opening. Used it, then cut off two more sections and used them. Less visibility.


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

Big Lots in Marianna is open back up. On Tuesday I picked up another 30 dollar tarp, as well as a handful of the small ones for 6 bucks. Spent a little more on this shelter. Slept there last night for the first time. Nice and cool this morning.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> When they did go down, you can see how the roots mostly just sit on the limestone.
> 
> View attachment 4407130


Good looking water ,id hit it real quick w/ white ,silver willow leafed spinner bait ,grab an active rat or 2 then back way off ,drop the power poles on the triton make a couple long pitches to the shady patches in the stick ups w/ light nailed green pumpkin senko and shwack that 3 -3 1/2 that didn’t chase earlier then move on


----------



## too larry (Oct 24, 2019)

The last few camp nights I've spent down at the river house. But last night I did hike and sleep at the pond camp. Found out my air mattress has an r-value of zero. I didn't get in my sleeping bag, or put a blanket under me, so I'm sure it will be better with those changes. Also the snake threat is low enough I'm going to put it on the ground. Always colder sleeping on a cot.

With the cold {50F} and the late sunrise, I was 0700 getting on the trail this morning.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 26, 2019)

This was a clever article on DIY MRE's








Biggers MRE Menus A-I: Making Tasty MREs At Home | Backdoor Survival


Making your own MRE is easier than you might think. The Biggers' MRE contains tasty food that you will want to eat. Some menus are even gluten free!




www.backdoorsurvival.com


----------



## too larry (Oct 26, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> This was a clever article on DIY MRE's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Some of that I already eat when hiking. {and sitting at my desk}. Cliff and Kind bars are sitting on my desk now. I still have 3+ cases of real MRE's from the hurricane recovery. We have to really not want to cook to eat one. I do like going through them and seeing what kind of snacks you can find.

Edit: A couple of three cases of tuna came with the river house. It's in cans, not the pouches, but the wife has already told me to take it to my camps.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 5, 2019)

How'd that air mattress hold up? I saw some of the reviews said they tended to leak


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> How'd that air mattress hold up? I saw some of the reviews said they tended to leak


lol, the paperwork tells you it is natural for some air loss, that that is not a real leak. But I have to top it off each time I use it. Haven't used it much lately. I've been sleeping at the river house on my camp nights. There are no cleared trails at the river, so I've been walking my old trails, including around the pond camp.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 15, 2019)

Bushcraft, Colorado style.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Bushcraft, Colorado style.
> View attachment 4421655


Nice. The last couple three weeks I've done all my camping at the river house. I was roughing it for a while because I had to go outside to pee and brush my teeth, but since I got the broken pipe repaired, I've been living it up. I do walk down to the pond camp most camp nights for a smoke and a chance to stretch my legs. Last night I spooked turkeys roosted out by the road, and others right over my shelter.


----------



## too larry (Dec 2, 2019)

Last week me and my buddy had to walk into the old river camp to get wire for the meter. Since the hurricane, the power right of way is the only way in or out. There is a pretty good deer trail if you don;t mind head high weeds. Last night I walked in and and out twice. It's just a hair under 1/4 mile, so almost an extra mile added to my road walk. When I get caught up with everything else, I need to mow it. But for now, it's good to be back on a trail.


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)

My laptop has gotten so slow lately that I decided to delete some of the thousands of pictures on it. Saw some old ones of when the trees used to point in the right direction. 

October '17. The first days of my river camp.


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)

March '17. This is where the sucker pen goes. Still haven't got back in there since the hurricane. The heaviest sucker runs are on the full moon in February and March, so need to get to work on the road ASAP.


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)

It's funny now me bitching about not being able to find good camping spots on the creek land since it's so thin, all the houses across the river were too close. Now we have the river house, and there is nothing but houses across the river, a whole lot closer.


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)

October '16. More of the creek, but down by the mouth. About on the landline. Our land to the right side of the picture.


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)

Hope everyone has a happy new year. This is my slow time of year, so i'll see you guys next week. Going to try to work on one of the camps on my time off. Either putting a bigger tarp up at the pond, or putting a tarp up at the river. Can drive to the river, so that might get the nod.


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

I did get down to the pond camp, just before dark yesterday. With the pond down, the deer are back to using their old trails. I used them too, and walked around the pond before it got good dark.


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

You can see how thin the trees are. Lots of the leaners that were alive have died. And a lot of the leaning dead have fallen. Walking in it was striking how far I could see through the woods.


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

I didn't pack the new tarp in with me, having decided to change it out at a later date. But it was still early and the truck was just over half a mile away. Plus it was cold as fuck, and I had to do something to stay warm. I hung the new one over the old one, {the long way, not like the other one was} then cut that one loose and hung it off the rear. Will have to do more work on it later. It may not stay like it is. 

This is this morning after everything was pack up and I was on the way out. My camera will not take a flash photo worth a fuck.


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

I got down to the pond camp late one night last week, or maybe the week before. The extra tarp was down. Not sure if it was wind or rain, but we had lots of both. The cot and tubs were alright, and the air mattress will dry out. I left it like it was for now.


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

I scoped out a section of the Florida Trail that hasn't been passable until this week. Still "officially" closed, but if you look at your feet going through the gap at the trail head, you never even see the sign.


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

A whole lot of this.


----------



## too larry (Feb 13, 2020)

I moved some dead limbs off the trail the other day. {I'll take my gold star now} This 3 trail road section is not marked good at all. I guess all the trees with orange blazes are down. If I hadn't walked it a ton in the past, I would have turned around and looked for orange the other way.


----------



## too larry (Feb 13, 2020)

This little bridge is the only thing closed on this section. I'm sure I could walk across it on the "good" side, but I didn't test it. The dirt road is only about 100 yards on down the trail, and from what I could see, that was cleared. You could walk 1/4 mile or so and just cut over to the road up the hill where the brush is thinner, but the trail was full of water, so I didn't test that either. I didn't see a good crossing log right there, but the creek isn't wide. I'm sure I could have got across if I had tried.


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

Made a batch of GORP last week. Seen here with PNB on a wrap. Not too bad.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> Made a batch of GORP last week. Seen here with PNB on a wrap. Not too bad.
> 
> View attachment 4484554


On a totally unrelated matter, I weighted 213 pounds this week.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

I've seen lots of heartwood standing dead red cedar that would work for a ridgepole for the river camp. You want them to be straight, without too many side limbs. I've seen several that checks those boxes. But until this week, none of them were close to a road. This one meets all the criteria.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

The other day I trimmed the side limbs so as not to snag my tarp.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

Last night when I was walking, I walked by the river camp and stepped off the distance between the two trees. Seven steps gives me a little extra length. Today when I was heading to lunch, I trucked it as close as I could get and carried it the rest of the way.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

I left the roots on it. Artistic touch.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

This is the two trees it will go between. I cleaned up the area a few months back. Still pretty clear. I was wanting a spot more off the trail, but two standing trees are hard to find.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

My old river camp is only 50 yards away, so as soon as I get the tarp up and stretched, I will have way too much junk dragged up.


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

The other night when the moon was full, I worked on getting the ridgepole in place. I couldn't get lined up with the 2nd "Y" since the 1st "Y" was pinching it. I didn't have my saw to cut spacers, so left it up in the air. (I did do some trail maintenance on the around the longleaf trail that night}


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

Went back with the saw, and after I put the spacers in place, it went pretty easy.


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

I have smaller cedar's that I can use for corner "posts", but for now it's ready to hang a tarp.


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2020)

I've had the tarp up for a week or so. I have three good posts for the corners on site, but have not put in any camp time this week. Niece and her kids are down and want to stay at the river house, where I've been camping. I may be getting this spruced up faster than planned.


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2020)

I'm going by the river camp most nights how, on my midnight rambles. Started carrying my speaker again. With a place to sit for a while, it's worth the weight.



My old camp is about 100 yards away, so I've been bringing over some of my camp cookware and other assorted crap.


----------



## too larry (Sep 5, 2020)

I have had so little time of late, not much going on at the camps. Did hang some camo tarps for walls at the river camp, but that was a couple months ago. When it cools off, will work on a creek camp. Scouting locations down there this past week. But that land is so thin, there are houses nearby no matter where I go. It might just be a tarp, chair and storage tub.


----------

